# Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?



## remouter (23 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin auf sozialen Netzwerken auf folgende Merkwürdigkeit gestoßen:

Man wird von Menschen ganz normal angeschrieben. Sie beziehen sich auf 1 Thema, dass man in den Interessen angegeben hat. BSP: man gibt in den Interessen Autos ein, und bekommt später eine Nachricht: 

Hallo,
ich eben auf deinen Profil und hab gelesen bei Interessen: Auto

Hast du selber eins oder bist du einfach nur begeistert von der Technik. Darf ich fragen, ob du eine Lieblingsmarke hast?
Wäre lieb wenn du antwortest.
LG!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

antwortet man natürlich ... is ja kostenlos

und so gehts immer hin und her.

Das komische:
Der Chatpartner kommt nicht aus der Region, verrät wenig über sich selbst und ist nahezu immer online. (man bekommt immer eine Antwort, egal zu welcher Tageszeit man schreibt) ... So lange kann doch keiner wach sein..?

Was ist da faul?


----------



## sascha (23 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Irgendwann wirst du halt mal anrufen sollen - über eine 0900-Nummer. Oder dein ominöser Chat-Partner bittet um eine SMS an eine fünfstellige (teure) Nummer...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Das sind professionelle Chat-Animateure, deswegen sind die auch rund um die Uhr online. Die betreuen ihre Opfer, die angebissen haben, im Rundum-Schichtsystem, über PC-gesteuerte Menues.

Zweck der Sache ist nur, Dich solange hinzuhalten, dass Du möglichst viele teure Premium-SMS sendest (5-stellige Nummern: 1,99/SMS), oder teure 0900-ern anrufst.


----------



## sascha (24 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Sag ich doch...


----------



## marvin 1970 (24 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Manchmal steht sogar in den AGB das es Animateure sind


----------



## remouter (24 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Ja ... das mit den SMS-Leuten hab ich auch schon gelesen. 
...
Aber nachdem was ich gelesen habe, kommen die ziemlich schnell zur Sache und wollen Handy-Kontakt.

Nur das geht schon ne Woche und es war noch nie was von Handy die Rede.

Alles nur Nachrichten wie 

Ja, seh ich auch so. Welche Techniken liegen dir denn besonders?

Oder

Echt? Du kannst sowas? Wo lernt man denn sowas? Mir wurde das in der Schule nicht beigebracht.

Also es ist zu merken, dass der chatpartner Infos haben will.

ABER WAS WILL ER DAMIT??? Was bringt es ihm/ihr wenn er/sie weiß, wie ich Bilder zeichne (Beispiel) oder woher ich weiß, wie man TVs repariert (auch n Beispiel)?


----------



## marvin 1970 (24 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*



> Also es ist zu merken, dass der chatpartner Infos haben will


 
Und die solltes Du ihm nicht geben.Man gibt Wildfremden keine Infos über sich.Weder im Chat,am Telefon oder sonst wo


----------



## remouter (24 September 2009)

*AW: Betrug Über soziale Netzwerke?*

Ja, is logisch.
Und es ist klar, dass ich nicht schriebe "Ich fliege nächstes Wochenende weg" oder "Mein Hausschlüssel liegt hinterm Briefkasten" . Aber solche infos will der Chatpartner nicht haben ... 

Nur Normaloinfos. Also was ich so für Hobby hab, wieso mir die gefallen, was ich gerne gucke/lese/höre, ... , ... , ...

Also nix mit "Wieviel Geld hast du?" "Wann bist du nicht zu hause?" oder so.


----------

